# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  ricorso e pagamento dell'avviso

## danilo sciuto

Buonasera a tutti ! 
Scrivo perch&#232; sto andando in confusione. 
Un contribuente ha ricevuto un avviso di liquidazione dell'imposta di registro su I casa per presunta fruizione indebita. 
Poich&#232; per&#242; l'avviso &#232; stato notificato oltre i termini (la proroga biennale di cui l'ufficio vorrebbe usufruire non &#232; prevista da nessuna parte), sto facendo ricorso. 
Il mio dubbio &#232;: in calce all'avviso di accertamento &#232; presente l'F23 da pagare entro 60 giorni dalla notifica, per beneficiare della riduzione delle sanzioni a un quarto ex art. 17 co 2 d.lgs. 471/97. 
Se, per evitare che gli arrivi poi la cartella con il 100&#37; delle sanzioni, faccio pagare il cliente, mi precludo la possibilit&#224; di fare ricorso??
In altre parole, il pagamento delle sanzioni ridotte al 25% significa "ok, mi arrendo, non faccio ricorso" ? 
Ho il terrore che ci sia qualcosa che mi sfugga !! 
grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Se paghi solo le sanzioni puoi fare tranquillamente ricorso! Poi, in caso di vittoria andrai a richiedere quanto pagato all'Ade, infatti, la sanzione è dovuta solo se è dovuta l'imposta. Vi sono molti professionisti che seguono questa strada, forse troverai qlc di Max sul tema.
Valy

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se paghi solo le sanzioni puoi fare tranquillamente ricorso!

  Le snazioni per intero o ridotte ? 
E perchè se pago anche l'impsta nn posso farlo?? 
Mi hai confuso ancora di più ....  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Se paghi solo le sanzioni nella misura ridotta poi fare ricorso, perchè in questo caso è come se tu scindessi l'avviso di accertamento in due: da un lato le sanzioni, su cui "rinunci" a fare impugnazioni e ti avvali della premialità del pagamento ridotto, mentre contesti l'imposta.
Non bisogna dimenticare, infatti, che sanzioni e imposta possono essere irrogate anche con due atti separati: atto di contestazione per le sanzioni e avviso di accertamento per le imposte.
Pertanto, se come dicevo paghi le sanzioni ridotte, fai ricorso e lo vinci, puoi richiedere le sanzioni già pagate, in quanto la sanzione è ancorata alla debenza della maggiore imposta.
Se paghi l'imposta è ovvio che non puoi più far ricorso perchè rinunci all'impugnazione. Ti ricordo che l'avviso di accertamento non è un atto esecutivo come la cartella,  per evitare problemi al cliente nelle more del giudizio ti conviene chiedere la sospensione dell'avviso di accertamento alla CTP.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nel caso di specie, nello stesso avviso stanno imposta e sanzioni (art. 17).   

> Se paghi l'imposta &#232; ovvio che non puoi pi&#249; far ricorso perch&#232; rinunci all'impugnazione. Ti ricordo che l'avviso di accertamento non &#232; un atto esecutivo come la cartella,  per evitare problemi al cliente nelle more del giudizio ti conviene chiedere la sospensione dell'avviso di accertamento alla CTP.

  Ho perplessit&#224; per la sospensione .... 
Ma senti un po', se pago tutto e nel ricorso metto che il pagamento &#232; stato fatto solo a scopo cautelativo, onde evitare la maturazione di ulteriori interessi e la riscossione tramite cartella esattoriale della sanzione in misura intera ??
Che dici? mi pregiudico ugualmente la possibilit&#224; di ricorrere ??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma senti un po', se pago tutto e nel ricorso metto che il pagamento &#232; stato fatto solo a scopo cautelativo, onde evitare la maturazione di ulteriori interessi e la riscossione tramite cartella esattoriale della sanzione in misura intera ??
> Che dici? mi pregiudico ugualmente la possibilit&#224; di ricorrere ??

  Ci ho riflettuto, e mi sono documentato.
- come mi hai consigliato tu, faccio pagare la sanzione ridotta ad un quarto; cos&#236; mi becco la riduzione al 25&#37;;
- presento ricorso e richiesta di sospensione dell'accertamento;
- in caso (probabilissimo) di rigetto, visto che non riesco a provare il danno grave ed irreparabile, arriver&#224; poi la cartella (per la sola imposta, giusto? credo proprio di s&#236 :Wink:  che far&#242; pagare a scadenza, sperando che magari nel frattempo vi sia stata l'udienza per la discussione nel merito/legittimit&#224; dell'atto. 
Ti/vi piace ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aggiorno !  :Smile:  
Il contribuente ha ricevuto la cartela per L'INTERO IMPORTO ... 
Ho telefonato all'Ufficio, e ho fatto sgraviare la parte relativa alle sanzioni. 
Adesso come faccio a pagare l'imposta ? 
Devo andare necessariamente alla Serit per avere il nuovo RAV (quello vecchio è obsoleto, visto lo sgravio parziale....) o posso procedere alternativamente ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

io per&#242; ho qualche dubbio su questa interpretazione
scusa ma la riduzione si pu&#242; avere solo se non si fa ricorso e si paga nei 60 giorni
quindi pagare solo il 25&#37; di sanzione secondo me &#232; come se si fosse fatto un parziale pagamento
poi in caso di vittoria si pu&#242; chiedere la restituzione (anche se pagassi il 100%)
in caso di rigetto si paga l'intero tributo pi&#249; la differenza del 75% 
inoltre vorrei ricordare che le sanzioni anche se nello stesso atto sono sempre distinte dall'imposta
cio&#232; bisogna fare ricorso sia per l'imposta che per le sanzioni (2 atti separati riuniti anche nello stesso atto ma sepre separati sono)
omettendo nel ricorso le sanzioni e come accettare il 100% della sanzione sia che il ricorso venga vinto sia che respinto visto che non si &#232; presentato ricorso alle sanzioni 
@danilo
vai alla posta e ti fai un nuovo f35

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io però ho qualche dubbio su questa interpretazione
> scusa ma la riduzione si può avere solo se non si fa ricorso e si paga nei 60 giorni
> quindi pagare solo il 25% di sanzione secondo me è come se si fosse fatto un parziale pagamento

  Eppure l'Ufficio me l'ha riconosciuto ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       

> inoltre vorrei ricordare che le sanzioni anche se nello stesso atto sono sempre distinte dall'imposta
> cioè bisogna fare ricorso sia per l'imposta che per le sanzioni (2 atti separati riuniti anche nello stesso atto ma sepre separati sono)
> omettendo nel ricorso le sanzioni e come accettare il 100% della sanzione sia che il ricorso venga vinto sia che respinto visto che non si è presentato ricorso alle sanzioni

  Le sanzioni sono accessorie all'imposta: se questa non è dovuta, non sono dovute nemmeno le sanzioni ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
PS: come lo faccio un nuovo F35 ? Con quali codici ? Me li invento ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

perchè non puoi utilizzare i codici dell'atto? 
sulle sanzioni io ho seguito un cfp proprio sulle sanzioni
avevano specificato che sono 2 cose separate
quando fai ricorso devi necessariamente ricorrere sia al tributo che sanzioni
quindi se non ricorri nelle sanzioni nei 60 gg erano cmq perfezionate
...il prof chiamato dell'ordine cosi sentenziava !!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> perchè non puoi utilizzare i codici dell'atto?

  Credo che vadano bene per l'F23, non per il bollettino di ccp....     

> sulle sanzioni io ho seguito un cfp proprio sulle sanzioni
> avevano specificato che sono 2 cose separate
> quando fai ricorso devi necessariamente ricorrere sia al tributo che sanzioni
> quindi se non ricorri nelle sanzioni nei 60 gg erano cmq perfezionate
> ...il prof chiamato dell'ordine cosi sentenziava !!!!!

  Non posso che dirti che sicuramente il caso che hai avuto tu era diverso da quello di cui stiamo parlando qui.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fabioalessandro

a me non era un caso specifico
era teoria
ci avvisava molto del fatto che tutti credono che le sanzioni sono tutt'uno con il tributo nell'avviso di accertamento
e sottolineava che bisognava sempre ricorrere (specificando nel ricorso) che si ricorreva sia per il tributo sia per le sanzioni
io mi sono subito adeguato
non credo che il tuo caso sia diverso visto che ti hanno irrogato anche le sanzioni e visto che ricorri solo per il tributo (versando solo il 25&#37; di sanzioni)
cosa che credo che non si possa fare 
per&#242; di sicuro farai da precursore  :Stick Out Tongue: 
io/noi ci regoleremo di conseguenza  :Wink:  
in posta trovi l'f35 con lo spazio per i codici

----------


## danilo sciuto

> a me non era un caso specifico
> era teoria
> ci avvisava molto del fatto che tutti credono che le sanzioni sono tutt'uno con il tributo nell'avviso di accertamento
> e sottolineava che bisognava sempre ricorrere (specificando nel ricorso) che si ricorreva sia per il tributo sia per le sanzioni

  Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a quella lezione...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      

> in posta trovi l'f35 con lo spazio per i codici

  Grazie !

----------


## maxrobby

[QUOTE=fabioalessandro;119974]a me non era un caso specifico
era teoria
ci avvisava molto del fatto che tutti credono che le sanzioni sono tutt'uno con il tributo nell'avviso di accertamento
e sottolineava che bisognava sempre ricorrere (specificando nel ricorso) che si ricorreva sia per il tributo sia per le sanzioni
io mi sono subito adeguato
non credo che il tuo caso sia diverso visto che ti hanno irrogato anche le sanzioni e visto che ricorri solo per il tributo (versando solo il 25% di sanzioni)
cosa che credo che non si possa fare 
però di sicuro farai da precursore  :Stick Out Tongue: 
io/noi ci regoleremo di conseguenza  :Wink:   
L'art. 17 del D.L. 472/97, dispone al comma 2 che entro il termine per la proposizione del ricorso è ammessa la definizione agevolata delle sanzioni irrogate mediante il pagamento di 1/4 dei minimi edittali previsti.
Pertanto, l'autore della violazione (così come eventuali soggetti obbligati in solido) può definire l'accertamento per la sola parte relativa alla contestazione delle sanzioni.
Tra l'altro, tale definizione agevolata impedisce l'irrogazione di eventuali sanzioni accessorie (regolate dall'art. 21/472).
Resta inteso che la definizione agevolata delle sanzioni NON COMPORTA ACQUIESCENZA nei confronti dell'accertamento del tributo in quanto la procedura è ben diversa da quella regolata dall'art. 15 del D.L. 218/97 (rinuncia all'impugnazione con contestuale pagamento del tributo e delle sanzioni ridotte ad 1/4 o 1/8 a seconda dei casi).
Ne segue che è possibile presentare ricorso avverso l'accertamento del tributo pur avendo definito le sole sanzioni irrogate.
La convenienza alla definizione agevolata delle sanzioni deve essere valutata caso per caso ma normalmente è tipica degli accertamenti analitico induttivi laddove vi siano poche speranze di ottenere una sentenza di annullamento ovvero di riduzione superiore al 75% del maggior reddito accertato.
In ultimo, giova osservare che restano sempre esclusi dalla definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni l'omesso o ritardato pagamento delle imposte autoliquidate, per le quali è previsto il pagamento agevolato ex artt. 2 e 3 del D.L. 462/97 (sanzione ridotta ad 1/3 di quella del 30% prevista dall'art. 13/471).
Saluti a tutti.

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa ma allora perchè esiste l'accertamento con adesione?
cioè se posso pagare 1/4 delle sanzioni e fare ricorso per il tributo viene a cadere la ratio dell'accertamento con adesione

----------


## maxrobby

> scusa ma allora perchè esiste l'accertamento con adesione?
> cioè se posso pagare 1/4 delle sanzioni e fare ricorso per il tributo viene a cadere la ratio dell'accertamento con adesione

  
Magari il legislatore tributario avesse un minimo di raziocinio!!!
La nostra professione sarebbe, non dico tutta rose e fiori, ma quasi!! 
L'accertamento con adesione è semplicemente un'altra procedura che ti consente di evitare l'impugnazione fruendo non solo della definizione agevolata delle sanzioni ma anche di una riduzione dei tributi accertati. 
Tutto qui.

----------


## fabioalessandro

ok perfetto
quindi da oggi in poi seguir&#242; sempre il tuo consiglio....ovviamente vedo prima come va a danilo  :Big Grin:  
sicurmanente conviene cosi
riduzione e ricorso 
grazie per l'info e la disponibilit&#224; al confronto

----------


## maxrobby

> ok perfetto
> quindi da oggi in poi seguirò sempre il tuo consiglio....ovviamente vedo prima come va a danilo  
> sicurmanente conviene cosi
> riduzione e ricorso 
> grazie per l'info e la disponibilità al confronto

  Figurati. Alla prossima.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiorno !  
> Il contribuente ha ricevuto la cartela per L'INTERO IMPORTO ... 
> Ho telefonato all'Ufficio, e ho fatto sgraviare la parte relativa alle sanzioni. 
> Adesso come faccio a pagare l'imposta ? 
> Devo andare necessariamente alla Serit per avere il nuovo RAV (quello vecchio è obsoleto, visto lo sgravio parziale....) o posso procedere alternativamente ?

  Mi rispondo da solo: le avvertenze allegate al RAV dicono che in caso di contestazione, si può pagare con un RAV F35 separato, in cui indicare i codici delle singole somme chew si intende pagare. 
Ma secondo voi, questo vale anche per una cartella che è stata parizialmente sgraviata ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si ovvio
l'importante in italia è PAGARE

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si ovvio
> l'importante in italia è PAGARE

  Lo chiedevo perchè vorrei evitare di andare all'agenzia riscossione a ritirare la nuova cartella: quella attuale infatti, dopo lo sgravio, non contiene più gli importi che io oggi non voglio pagare (in quanto sgraviati): quindi compilo un RAV come se fosse un pagamento parziale di cartella, mentre invece pariziale non è, percè, ripeto, quella attuale è stata depurata dell'importo contestato. 
Sono riuscito a spiegarmi?

----------


## fabioalessandro

si perfettamente
ti dico questo perch&#232; quando io faccio cosi ed &#232; sempre andata benissimo
cmq perch&#232; non telefoni a equitalia?
qui a pavia (esatri equitalia) c'&#232; un numero verde e comunque sono gentilissimi
gli spieghi del ricorso (la prima volta ho fatto cosi)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si perfettamente
> ti dico questo perchè quando io faccio cosi ed è sempre andata benissimo
> cmq perchè non telefoni a equitalia?
> qui a pavia (esatri equitalia) c'è un numero verde e comunque sono gentilissimi
> gli spieghi del ricorso (la prima volta ho fatto cosi)

  Pure qua c'è il numero verde ...... tant'è che sto chiedendo aiuto al forum .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Devo aggiungere altro??

----------


## fabioalessandro

d'accordissimo questo numero verde &#232; nettamente superiore
infatti io vengo solo qui!!!  :Big Grin:  
d'accordissimo che gi&#224; avevi pensato di telefonare ad equitalia
scusami ma era la prima cosa che mi era venuta in mente per il tuo caso  :Stick Out Tongue: 
non rispondo pi&#249; con cose ovvie....per te...per me un p&#242; meno  :Big Grin:  
per&#242; se ti vuoi sincerare l'unica cosa che ti resta &#232; andare all'equitalia 
una curiosit&#224; il tuo ordine non ha qualche convenzione con equitalia per i commercialisti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però se ti vuoi sincerare l'unica cosa che ti resta è andare all'equitalia 
> una curiosità il tuo ordine non ha qualche convenzione con equitalia per i commercialisti?

  Sì; una convenzione per non fare la fila.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

da noi a pavia e milano e mi sembra anche a napoli c'è uno sportello presso l'ordine solo per i commercialisti
2 volte a settimana però

----------


## danilo sciuto

> da noi a pavia e milano e mi sembra anche a napoli c'è uno sportello presso l'ordine solo per i commercialisti
> 2 volte a settimana però

  Presso l'ordine ..... 
Il TUO ordine è avanti.

----------


## fabioalessandro

allora trasferisciti  :Big Grin: 
cosi non ti mollo un attimo...dormirò sotto l'uscio di casa tua ...... sarò la tua ombra.....
a sto punto meglio fare la file allo sportello  :Big Grin:

----------


## alfredo da roma

Ciao Danilo
ho letto tutti i post
Si dice sgravate non sgraviate (lo dico solo perché sò che non te la prendi).
la tua insicurezza iniziale era data da una mancanza di lucidità momentanea (stanchezza), tant'è che hai fatto tutto giusto: ora non ti rimane che andare da Equitalia e pagare allo sportello la differenza senza compilare alcun F35 così eviti anche altre spese di notifica.
Come sai pagare "per differenza" non libera perché occorre una nuova cartella che prenda atto delle somme "sgravate".
Affettuosamente :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

l'importante che l'ente creditore cominichi lo sgravio ad equitalia (risconet)
non è importante una nuova cartella
anche perchè a seguito dello sgravio equitalia si troverà il nuovo importo nei terminali

----------


## alfredo da roma

> l'importante che l'ente creditore cominichi lo sgravio ad equitalia (risconet)
> non è importante una nuova cartella
> anche perchè a seguito dello sgravio equitalia si troverà il nuovo importo nei terminali

  ovvero una nuova cartella ancora non notificata!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si dice sgravate non sgraviate

  Se si può dire "perplimere" si può dire anche "sgraviare" !!!!  :Big Grin:  
Hai ragione, non viene da sgravio. Si dice sgravare. D'altronde, c'è anche l'aggravio e il verbo è aggravare, non aggraviare.   

> (lo dico solo perché *sò* che non te la prendi).

  Nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooo    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      

> ora non ti rimane che andare da Equitalia e pagare allo sportello la differenza senza compilare alcun F35 così eviti anche altre spese di notifica.

  Considerato che io da Equitalia non ci vado nemmeno morto  :Big Grin: , pagherò (farò pagare) come pensavo ed avallato da fabioalessandro. 
grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

> se si può dire "perplimere" si può dire anche "sgraviare" !!!! :d 
> hai ragione, non viene da sgravio. Si dice sgravare. D'altronde, c'è anche l'aggravio e il verbo è aggravare, non aggraviare.   
> Nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooo   :d:d     
> considerato che io da equitalia non ci vado nemmeno morto :d, pagherò (farò pagare) come pensavo ed avallato da fabioalessandro. 
> Grazie

  lollissimamente

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

nel contenzioso tributario vale il principio sove et repete, ossia occorre pagare anche se si instaura il contenzioso, poi se avrai ragione, chiederai il rimborso...spesso però siccome gli importi sono alti, si paga solo le sanzioni ridotte per evitare di pagare le stesse al 100% in caso di soccombenza.
ciao

----------

